
Bill Gates Flipped Out When He Heard Apple Was Bringing Steve Jobs Back - cavalcade
http://www.businessinsider.com/bill-gates-on-apple-buying-next-2011-10?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+typepad%2Falleyinsider%2Fsilicon_alley_insider+%28Silicon+Alley+Insider%29
======
cicloid
Now imagine a timeline with all pundit & haters quotes, contrasted with Apple
stock prices.

